# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Importing sql mdf file to mysql

## dovk179

I am using sql server 2012 and want to transfer the database to Mysql.
The name of the database is mala and the name of the file for atachment is mala2_Data.MDF. 
I use this file (mala2_Data.MDF)  for importing to mysql 5.6.17. and get an error message:

#1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '' at line 1 

see anexed image 
import.jpg

need Help

Dov Kruman

----------


## skhanal

You can't just import SQL server file into MySQL. You can try to use SQL Server SSIS to export the data to MySQL.

----------


## dovk179

Hi, thanks for the reply.
I am not familiar with SSIS. Is there other way to transfer the data maintaining the structure of the tables?

----------


## skhanal

SQL server and mysql store data using their proprietary format, so only option is data extract and import. You can run SQL Server Integration Services (SSIS) or bcp utility to do that. They you can look for a mysql utility to import CSV or other delimited files.

----------


## dovk179

thanks 
Dov

----------

